# My Madone with 25 miles on it



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

It's worth the wait
My Madone as it is now 02/2012. Just alittle up date.


----------



## rugrat1965 (Jan 13, 2010)

I need a cold shower!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

It looks good.. but I'm surprised you'd pay for a fancy paint job on a 5-series when a similar color scheme 6-series is standard. I guess the 5-series is a little less stiff, so maybe this works out better if you're riding lots of centuries.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

not exact but, I was worried about stiffness. I hope they keep the 5.2 down tube the same next year to give guys a choice. The bigger bb would be nice.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I love the 6-series, and people don't realize it is only $400 more. In your case, because of the paint, it would have actually been $300 cheaper. Your custom paint job will probably be pretty unique, especially given the stock option and price savings (and much shorter wait) with the stock 6-series:


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Who set up those bars and levers? Fail.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing... I would have them take another look at them... they should be rotated down a little and the levers moved up quite a bit on the bars.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, your right on the paint. I am just not sold on the paint for 6. I think the paint for 5 looks nicer. I did not like only yellow on the inside. My buddies riding the orange 6.5. On smooth roads nice on rough road I could feel a lot of vibrations. I still love that paint. If I were to go with the standard paint it would still be a 5. For me 30% of riding is loving what you ride. Thanks

Know I'm looking at the handlebars. It was hard in the drops. Thought it was I.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great looking bike man! Glad you enjoy it!


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, your right on the paint. I am just not sold on the paint for 6. I think the paint for 5 looks nicer. I did not like only yellow on the inside. My buddies riding the orange 6.5. On smooth roads nice on rough road I could feel a lot of vibrations. I still love that paint. If I were to go with the standard paint it would still be a 5. For me 30% of riding is loving what you ride. Thanks


Your money right?

"F" it!

Get EXACTLY what you want!

Happy for you! 


If I were to marry a Madone 6.9, if I'm going to spend that much money on a bike,
I'd get it EXACTLY as I wanted (in my case, Monochromatic Black!).

Enjoy your ride man!

:thumbsup:


----------

